
WikiLeaks Turned Down Leaks on Russian Government During US Pres. Campaign - putsteadywere
http://foreignpolicy.com/2017/08/17/wikileaks-turned-down-leaks-on-russian-government-during-u-s-presidential-campaign/
======
putsteadywere
"in 2010, Assange vowed to publish documents on any institution that resisted
oversight... “We don’t have targets,” Assange said at the time."

But by 2016, WikiLeaks had switched course, focusing almost exclusively on
Clinton and her campaign.

Approached later that year by the same source about data from an American
security company, WikiLeaks again turned down the leak. “Is there an election
angle? We’re not doing anything until after the election unless its [sic] fast
or election related,” WikiLeaks wrote. “We don’t have the resources.”

Anything not connected to the election would be “diversionary,” WikiLeaks
wrote.

